# DNP in Bloodstream for 30 days using 36 hour half-life



## mugzy (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## flenser (Oct 12, 2021)

1g ED!!?  What's the half life when pulse is zero?


----------



## Kraken (Oct 12, 2021)

flenser said:


> 1g ED!!?  What's the half life when pulse is zero?



Yeah what he said. I have done 400mg to 600mg per day, don't want to exceed that! I have my own spreadsheet I track it with.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 12, 2021)

It's safe to.make the assumption that blood levels will more then double your current dose. 

I agree 600 to 750 per day is really pushing it. 1g daily is asking for trouble. If I'm familiar with a batch I may front load by using 800mg to 1g the first day to get the heat going but the next day I drop the dose .

It's dangerous shit becareful. I can't count how many times I got stuck taking too much and you have no choice but to ride it out. It can get scary.


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 12, 2021)

I created a calculator if anyone wants to download it so there are no questions on doses and blood levels.  You can copy and past the formulas to make the calendar as long as your DNP run.






						DNP Calculator
					

I created a little spreadsheet for those of you interested in knowing how much DNP is in your system due to the build up and half life cycle.  Just populate the gray cells, C2, C8, C14, C20, C26, C32 and column K will give you the total concentration of DNP in your system by day.  If anyone sees...



					www.theironden.com


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 12, 2021)

Note the time required to accumulate up to a stable level. That is why you should spend at least 7 days at a dose before deciding your comfy enough to bump it up. Reversing a dangerous trajectory is much more difficult, and in some cases impossible, compared to avoiding said trajectory in the first place. 

This data is also one of many reasons why I have for years advocated longer, lower dose, cycles as the optimal way of running DNP. Based on the logs around here, I'm delighted to see that this seems to be the common way of doing it these days. Positive change from the lunacy inferno runs of the past


----------



## Ryu (Jan 6, 2022)

I thought this was an interesting graphic, even if I did pull from you know where...


----------



## flenser (Jan 6, 2022)

Ryu said:


> I thought this was an interesting graphic, even if I did pull from you know where...
> 
> View attachment 17067


285mg ed for 90 days, and he only lost 20 lbs? Unless he was a BB with low BF already, that's pretty poor performance overall.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 6, 2022)

It does seem that for some people, especially if its a second run, it's not as effective as it's reputation.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 6, 2022)

If you are very lean DNP will not be as effective, just like diet, cardio and any other fat burning drug. They work best when you have tons of fat to lose.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> It does seem that for some people, especially if its a second run, it's not as effective as it's reputation.


I have had this happen also, idk why, but it is what it is. i went from 300mg up to 500MG and...simply nothing.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I have had this happen also, idk why, but it is what it is. i went from 300mg up to 500MG and...simply nothing.


Yup, mystery.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 8, 2022)

flenser said:


> 1g ED!!?  What's the half life when pulse is zero?


I remember when dnp was kind of a novelty and guys on elite and AF were experimenting. I believe the ld50 is right around 1200mgs (assuming in a given 24 hour period) and I have heard but don't know for sure 800mgs is the highest anybody has run. I've not heard higher and like I said 1200mgs and up = likely death so even taking 800 is very risky. 

Are we bold or stupid it's hard to say haha.


----------



## flenser (Mar 8, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I remember when dnp was kind of a novelty and guys on elite and AF were experimenting. I believe the ld50 is right around 1200mgs (assuming in a given 24 hour period) and I have heard but don't know for sure 800mgs is the highest anybody has run. I've not heard higher and like I said 1200mgs and up = likely death so even taking 800 is very risky.
> 
> Are we bold or stupid it's hard to say haha.


I would say that increasing risk for the diminishing returns near the maximum survivable dose is more stupid than bold.  I fortunately didn't know about DNP in my younger "bolder" years, or I probably wouldn't survived long enough to learn the difference : )


----------

